# B&R clones at American Eagle



## coris (May 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I was at the mall tonight, and saw this obvious, 100% rip-off/ fake B&R Military at "American Eagle". I was furious.<|

... So I bought one :roll:

I just had to- for $20 you cant go wrong right? I figured it will just be a beat-around watch, when I'm mountain biking or running or something. Lol....

Men's AE Military Watch - American Eagle Outfitters


----------



## jjenk123 (Nov 24, 2009)

How big is it?


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

coris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was at the mall tonight, and saw this obvious, 100% rip-off/ fake B&R Military at "American Eagle". I was furious.<|
> 
> ... So I bought one :roll:


Thats the way! show your fury, stamp your authority, let your voice be heard, speak up and be counted, and make sure you re inforce your opinion with your wallet.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks nice...from far away. They have some G-shock clones and Wenger clones on their website too. It seems they have taken the the approach of imitation over innovation. Oh well...


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Definitely a clone of the B&R green ceramic!


----------



## coris (May 1, 2009)

Ozy said:


> Thats the way! show your fury, stamp your authority, let your voice be heard, speak up and be counted, and make sure you re inforce your opinion with your wallet.


Ozy,

I know, I know..

I must let you know that I truly DO LOATHE any/ all types of fakes. So I feel some buyers remorse here. If everyone just stopped buying fake merchandise, the market would dry up overnight.

But I feel somewhat justified, since I do own an authentic BR03-92 Military. So in essence, I am not detracting from Bell and Ross's profit or costing them.


----------



## RobDeep (Jul 9, 2008)

I saw a another B&R knock-off at Target under the Mossimo clothing brand. These are silly, but frankly they just increase the value of the genuine B&R brand.


----------



## WatchFan56 (Jul 2, 2008)

lol...how come B&R isn't going after them? pretty blatant design rip-off


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

You should be banned from WUS just for buying one, let alone posting to tell about it! <|

Just kidding... no wait! Am I just kidding??....


----------



## coris (May 1, 2009)

MMMorish said:


> You should be banned from WUS just for buying one, let alone posting to tell about it! <|
> 
> Just kidding... no wait! Am I just kidding??....


...says the man who owns a Marina Militare <|:roll:


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

coris said:


> ...says the man who owns a Marina Militare <|:roll:


Lol ouch!! Fair enough. Though in my defence, a Davidsen custom MM still looks and feels like a great watch when I'm wearing it, and the quality of the Swiss Unitas 6497 is far greater than the Japanese quartz running the American Eagle.


----------



## jooboy (Oct 21, 2009)

This is more of an homage watch, not a fake. It's not being branded as a BR, so it's not a counterfeit in any way. Yeah, they are pretty much copying the design, but there are so many examples of that. As long as it is not being called a Bell & Ross and not an exact copy to the T, there's nothing that can be done, really.


----------



## watchdenis (Jan 29, 2011)

wow, very surprising to dare to do such clone by not by an underground dealer but by well known company~
if they dont get sued, I see it ruining the value for B&R as average people will assume its 20$ AE watch


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

kung-fusion said:


> Looks nice...from far away. They have some G-shock clones and Wenger clones on their website too. It seems they have taken the the approach of imitation over innovation. Oh well...


They've had that approach since day 1, just ask Abercrombie & Fitch:-d


----------



## DonnyWar (Oct 1, 2008)

hey it looks exactly like my watch! 


IMO it is slightly disturbing, but if someone spends thousands on a watch just to show off that they can, and someone out there is wearing something similar for $20, then that person should be super upset...but considering i bought mine because I like how it looks, I like the brand, it served some function both literally and socially, and didn't buy it just to show off, i'm not too upset.


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't imagine the quality of this watch would even be worth the $20 it cost you. I mean with markups etc., this is basically $9.00. I noticed that some of the other watches on their website look very close to some Fossil designs...

BTW, I have no problem with high school kids buying these, as it's a great alternative to the blingy "iced out" watches that they often go for - and it's a good starter watch for someone who someday aspires to own the real thing without buying a fake.


----------



## PCx188 (Jan 18, 2008)

the clothing company that should really clone BELL & ROSS should be Banana Republic! similar styles, both have a "Heritage Collection" and both sport the same initials! BR baby!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

PCx188 said:


> the clothing company that should really clone BELL & ROSS should be Banana Republic! similar styles, both have a "Heritage Collection" and both sport the same initials! BR baby!


 I don't know the first thing about Banana Republic-but I like the way you think!!!b-)


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

no ****! +1



coris said:


> ...says the man who owns a Marina Militare <|:roll:


----------



## abl66340 (Dec 16, 2010)

Very cool, How big is this watch?

Austin


----------



## agpatel (Mar 2, 2008)

abl66340 said:


> Very cool, How big is this watch?
> 
> Austin


46mm x 46mm


----------



## sox6035 (Nov 8, 2007)

jjenk123 said:


> How big is it?


 ...It's "One Size" silly....


----------

